# Hello!



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, everybody!

I've been lurking on BeeSource for almost a year, reading what I can, putting together woodenware, ordered two packages (Italians) from Nature's Nectar and I can't wait for the girls to arrive (April 11th?)!

My name is Phil Domeier. I'm 47 years old and have a few acres in Nowthen, Minnesota.

My wife and 4 kids are excited to see how this operation goes.

I'm a member of the Minnesota Hobby Beekeepers Association and will be taking a two-day beekeeping course at the U of M in a couple of weeks.

My dad and his dad kept bees in New Ulm, Minnesota and my father-in-law keeps bees near Iowa City, Iowa. I also have a co-worker who kept bees near Dalbo, Minnesota. Each of these folks have been instrumental in convincing me that I can do this.

Did I mention that I'm excited to get started!

Thanks to all of the folks who post questions and answers on BeeSource. *You help instill more confidence than you'll ever know.*

Take care!
-Phil


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It's great to have you and all the others aboard and posting on this board. Now I'll let you in on one of our secrets...... those of us who have kept bees are learning as much from you folks who are just beginning as you are learning from us, so don't be shy about letting us know what you're doing.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad to know you Phil. We're going to learn from you too! Minnesota is a beautiful place so keep us informed on what's going on out there!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Phil from a former/reformed Minnesotan.

Love to hear of your experience with the upcoming
U of M bee course.

Stay tuned......


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*Greetings from the land of cotton*

I have never been to Minnesota or stayed at a Hoilday Inn Express....but welcome to beesource. I think it is the best website in the world about honeybees. Don't hesitate to ask a question if you are unsure about something. There is lots of help here.

Good Luck this spring


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Howdy*

Hello from northeast Georgia. You have found a welth of knowledge here. Not from me of course, but the experience here is outstanding.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum...how's your bear population up there? Good time to brush up on keeping brair bear out of your bees.


----------



## Tuskahoma (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm new here and new to beekeeping. I have 4 hives but 2 are by accident -- I captured my own swarming girls. I live in N E Oklahoma.
In the first thread I saw on this 'site' there was a discussion about plastic hive bodies. 
Does anyone know where to get some or check on getting and/or price or any other information. After having seen what some are doing in Europe i think they may work here.
Anyone know??
Tuskahoma
[email protected]


----------

